# WiFi and Model 3



## bjadams

This was discussed two years ago but the conclusions seemed mixed so....... I have wifi at home allowing me to log into 2G or 5G. I have my computers and phone on 5G but it seems like my Model 3 only does 2G no matter how I try to convince it 5G is better. I also have solar inverters that can only use 2G. I was wondering if this is hardwired into the model 3 or if we can someday look forward to an update.


----------



## Ed Woodrick

2GHz and 5GHz are the frequencies that the WiFi uses. There are lots of devices that don't use 5G, although the number is getting smaller. Not sure what the car is using.


----------



## garsh

2.4GHz has a longer wavelength. Because of that, it has an easier time of reaching longer distances and going through walls. That could be the reason why you see this behavior.

https://www.minim.co/blog/wifi-frequency-bands-2.4-ghz-and-5-ghz

According to this article, Tesla didn't start producing cars that support 5GHz until February 2018. So if you took delivery of your car in early 2018, it may not support 5GHz.


----------



## Francois Gaucher

garsh said:


> 2.4GHz has a longer wavelength. Because of that, it has an easier time of reaching longer distances and going through walls. That could be the reason why you see this behavior.
> 
> https://www.minim.co/blog/wifi-frequency-bands-2.4-ghz-and-5-ghz
> 
> According to this article, Tesla didn't start producing cars that support 5GHz until February 2018. So if you took delivery of your car in early 2018, it may not support 5GHz.


I got mine in July 2018 and it support 5ghz.


----------



## JasonF

Ah, the black arts of radio frequency...

If the Tesla is too far from the 5 ghz base station, it won't pick up the signal at all, especially because it has kind of a short-range antenna.

But even if it can receive both 5 ghz and 2.4 ghz, the receiver in the car will automatically select the signal with the best signal-to-noise ratio. That means the 5 ghz signal could be stronger, but if it's in a place where it's getting interference from the neighbors, or from electronic equipment, or a transmitter close to your house, the car's wifi will pick 2.4 ghz instead.


----------



## bwilson4web

I had the "DHCP" problem that the brake+double_button reboot seemed to clear. But I'd also gone to the DHCP server and removed the Tesla Model 3 entry:

delete DHCP server entry for Tesla Model 3
brake+double_button reset Tesla Model 3
The mirrors were out and I ran a speed test with the web server and saw ~300 kbs. Then I folded the mirrors and re-ran the speed test, ~3 mbs, 10x faster.

Bob Wilson


----------



## msjulie

When my 3 connected to our 5G wifi access point, it all looked good - signal strength, etc but nothing would download until I redirected it to 2.4. FWIW

Very interesting about the mirrors blocking signal Bob


----------



## Klaus-rf

I have a WiFi thingie in my garage about 10 feet (straight line) from either M3 mirror. no issue connecting using either 2.4 or 5Ghz bands. The car is always parked with mirrors folded (won't fit into it's parking space with mirrors out).


----------

